

What if an Engineer was President? - ashcairo
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2128881_2128882_2129194,00.html

======
dalke
What a strange question. In the US we know what can happen if an engineer is
president. Herbert Hoover was an engineer. Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is the current
president of Iran, and his PhD is in transportation engineering and planning.

Going through a list of engineers, Arafat got a bachelor's degree in civil
engineering, Hu Jintao of China got a bachelor's in hydraulic engineering,
Ramos of the Philippines got a masters degree in civil engineering, Wasmosy of
Paraguay was "trained as a civil engineer" but I can't tell to what level, and
Yeltsin of the USSR "graduated from the construction department of the Urals
Polytechnic as a civil engineer."

What if a movie star were president? Ronald Reagan. What if a chemist were
president? Margaret Thatcher. What if a playwright becomes president? Vaclav
Havel.

The Time article actual plays it right; it mentions the candidates engineering
background, but doesn't ponder the significance of "What if an Engineer was
President?"

